# Veille économique technologique / concurrentielle / parlementaire/ juridique...



## beni

Hola a todas,

Comment peut-on traduire "veille technologique" en espagnol??

¿Como se traduce "veille technologique" en español?

Gracias a todos.

Ben


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour, buenas tardes,

Vigilia tecnológica (s´il s´agit de l´observation de l´économie, de la science... dans le but de planifier des stratégies)

Au revoir


----------



## Mélou

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos!
Como se traduce "veille parlementaire et politique" en el marco de actividades de lobbying ?
Se puede utilizar la palabra "vigilia" como en el caso de la vigilia tecnologica ?

Me refiero a la "veille" como actividad de observacion, por parte del lobbyist, de la politica y de la actualidad parlamentaria. La "veille politique et parlementaire" en frances es un termino muy especifico del lobbying que se traduce en ingles por "political and legal watch".
Espero que eso pueda ayudar! Gracias.


----------



## chics

Es _vigilancia parlamentaria_ (nosotros no añadimos _política_, como si fuera otra cosa *;-)* ).


----------



## Mélou

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

chics said:


> Es _vigilancia parlamentaria_ (nosotros no añadimos _política_, como si fuera otra cosa *;-)* ).


 
¿La diferencia con el *control parlamentario* es que no la realizan los parlamentarios?


----------



## Mélou

El *control parlamentario* lo realizan los parlamentarios cuando miran las acciones o decisicones del gobierno/poder ejecutivo.
La *vigilencia* de la actualidad politica o de la legislacion viene de los stakeholders de la sociedad civil (associaciones, empresas, lobbys, ciudadanos etc).
Bueno, si la vigilencia es la "veille" a la cual me refiero.


----------



## little tiger

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​

Bonjour à tous,
Y a t-il quelqu'un pour pourrait m'expliquer comment traduire en espagnol veille documentaire 
(cela permet d'être régulièrement informé des nouvelles publications dans une recherche et inclut : la veille dans les bases de données + la veille sur Internet) 
merci d'avance
Se lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Je crois, *little tiger*, que tu peux employer *vigilancia documental*.


----------



## little tiger

muchas gracias!!

es genial!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- _Vigilia _también puede ser una traducción.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## little tiger

Gracias a todos! 
buenas tardes


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Estoy de acuerdo con Víctor, las explicaciones que nos da Little Tigger en su primer mensaje orientan más hacia la vigilia/vigilancia ya que se trata de seguir siendo informado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cintia&Martine said:


> - _Vigilia _también puede ser una traducción.


Quizá debido a mi sangre jacobina y anticlerical (¡qué tendrá que ver!), no me gusta demasiado lo de vigilia documental.



Gévy said:


> ...las explicaciones que *no = ¿no será nos en vez de no? (por una vez que alguien hace bien su consulta...)* da Little Tigger en su primer mensaje orientan más hacia la vigilia/vigilancia ya que se trata de seguir siendo informado.


----------



## BADE

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos dias

Estoy buscando la correcta traduccion para "veille technologique" es decir la actividad, para un consultor o un tecnico, de mentenerse a la corriente de technologias emergentes en el campo de la TIC

no se si "veladora tecnologica" puede convenir ?
no se si para esta actividad "velar" tiene un sentido adecuado en el idioma espanol ?

existe tambien "veladora" semantica, de escenarios de usos...

gracias por sus propuestas


----------



## chics

Hola. Yo conozco "vigilancia tecnológica" para eso.
_Velar _en castellano se entiende primero por esconder...


----------



## BADE

Muchas gracias CHIC por la respuesta rapida !

"vigilancia tecnologica" La Vigilancia Tecnológica es una forma sistemática de captación y análisis de información científico-tecnológica que sirve de apoyo en los procesos de toma de decisiones
Me conviene ! gracias
crees que se peude hablar de vigilancia semantica ?, documental ? sobre aspectos sociologicos en el campo de integracion de la TIC y/o de la sociedad de la informacion ? tipo "vigilancia sobre/ o entorno a  Web2.0" ?

buen dia


----------



## chics

Creo que se puede hablar de "vigilancia sobre los aspectos sociológicos...". 

_Vigilancia documental_ entiendo que hace referencia a documentos, si dices que haces una vigilancia documental sobre aspectos... pensaré que no estás al día en sociología sino únicamente de los artículos y publicaciones que salen de este tema. No sé si es eso lo que quieres expresar.

También existen otras expresiones: mantenerse al corriente de las novedades, hacer un seguimiento de éstas, estar al día, etc.


----------



## misscoach

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
Como se dice "veille concurrentielle" en español? 
Un ejemplo de contexto : "nous devons mener des activités de veille concurrentielle afin de ne pas nous faire dépasser par la compétition".
Muchas gracias!


----------



## lorean

¿vigilia de la competencia?
Je ne suis pas trés sûr...


----------



## fragnol

je relance le fil puisqu'il y a quelqu'un à qui intéresse.....

Hace algún tiempo tuve que traducir ese término, finalmente me decidí por : "monitoreo competitivo"...

Que piensan??


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Lo veo más como *vigilancia de la competencia* que no es forzosamente un monitoreo... No quitarle el ojo...

Una simple opinión.


----------



## rolandbascou

pipasdegirasol said:


> Lo veo más como *vigilancia de la competencia*



C´est la meilleure traduction.


----------



## littlenanay

Yo estaba buscando lo que significaba veille y encontré esto, pero luego de leer sus comentarios me di cuenta de que el termino de veille concurrentielle en español se utiliza mucho como "*analisis de la competencia*" . Por lo menos yo que estudié en la universidad por varios años, siempre se utilizó así el termino. Obviamente tomando en cuenta que derepente estos terminos cambian de pais en pais. Pero bueno ...espero que les sirva...au revoir!


----------



## lobolarsen

Acabo de traducirlo como *seguimiento de la competencia*, aunque bien habría podido traducirse, efectivamente, como *análisis de la competencia*.

Saludos


----------



## Clpe

* Veille réglementaire*
¿Alguien sabe como se podría traducir esto en español? He encontrado 3 cosas pero no me parecen adecuadas:

Revisión reglamentaria
Vigilancia regulatoria
Estudio de reglamentación

2ème message:
La veille réglementaire c'est le fait de vérifier et d'anticiper sur les nouvelles réglementations nationales ou internationales qui pourraient avoir une influence sur la stratégie ou les activités d'une entreprise. En clair vérifier si c'est toujours d'actualités et si c'est toujours "en règles" avec ce dont s'occupe l'entreprise.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Hablaría de "vigilancia reglamentaria":



> Vigilancia reglamentaria
> Actividad de vigilancia centrada en las normas, regulaciones, o incluso en actividades socio-políticas o de grupos de presión que pueden desembocar en barreras para el acceso de un producto a un mercado.
> Temas:                                                         vigilancia tecnológica


----------



## Clpe

Me parece adecuado en este contexto. Muchas gracias


----------



## crystel.l

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous "veille juridique" (observation des évolutions du cadre légal d'une activité)? Vigilia jurídica?

Merci.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como ves, teníamos un hilo con expresiones parecidas.

Se dice: *vigilancia jurídica.

*Por ejemplo, tienes estas jornadas que se celebraron en Bilbao (España)





> “VIGILANCIA JURÍDICA y NUEVAS TECNOLOGÍAS de la INFORMACIÓN y la COMUNICACIÓN”
> http://www.icasv-bilbao.com/images/jornadas/2012/Programa VIgilancia Juridica y NTIC.pdf


Gévy


----------



## crystel.l

Efectivamente, ya había un hilo comentando este tema . Muchas gracias Gévy!


----------



## Elisa06

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas tardes,

Me gustaria saber como se dice en español una "veille informationnelle"? Es decir cuando utilizamos a Google Alertes recibimos en nuestros correos cada dia un pagina web que habla de las palabras llaves que hemos seleccionados.

Gracias


----------



## swift

Quizá “monitoreo informativo”.


----------



## Petite_Caisse

Hola. Yo diria "seguimiento diario de palabras clave", "seguimiento de palabras clave", puedes decir "seguimiento de informacion" pero suena raro


----------



## Elisa06

Petite_Caisse said:


> Hola. Yo diria "seguimiento diario de palabras clave", "seguimiento de palabras clave", puedes decir "seguimiento de informacion" pero suena raro


Vale gracias, me parece bien seguimiento de informacion, pero encuentro o "seguimiento de información de vuelo" o es el nombre de una empresa "SEGUIMIENTO DE INFORMACION EN PRENSA SL" en Internet, pero supongo que si digo "Tengo tres seguimientos de informacion en francés e inglés que se vinculan a la educación : « harcèlement scolaire » « Brexit studies » y sobre todo « Erasmus + études »." es correcto ? Es para una carta de presentencion para una institucion que tiene un vinculo con el sector educativo en Madrid (donde demuestro mi interés para el sector educativo).



swift said:


> Quizá “monitoreo informativo”.



Hola, es una expresion de América Latina o también se puede decir en España (es para una carta de presentacion para España) ? Gracias


----------



## Petite_Caisse

No. Yo no diria "Tengo tres seguimientos de informacion". Si los seguimientos los has creado tu, yo diria "Tengo  tres seguimientos diarios sobre informaciones vinculadas a la educacion tanto en ingles como en frances". En lugar de "tengo" puedes poner tambien "realizo", "llevo a cabo" o "dispongo de", depende del sentido que le quieras dar. Si son seguimientos de google, puedes decir "Tengo configurados tres seguimientos diarios sobre informaciones vinculadas a la educacion tanto en ingles como en frances", en mi opinion suena correcto.


----------



## Elisa06

Petite_Caisse said:


> No. Yo no diria "Tengo tres seguimientos de informacion". Si los seguimientos los has creado tu, yo diria "Tengo  tres seguimientos diarios sobre informaciones vinculadas a la educacion tanto en ingles como en frances". En lugar de "tengo" puedes poner tambien "realizo", "llevo a cabo" o "dispongo de", depende del sentido que le quieras dar. Si son seguimientos de google, puedes decir "Tengo configurados tres seguimientos diarios sobre informaciones vinculadas a la educacion tanto en ingles como en frances", en mi opinion suena correcto.


Muchas gracias !


----------



## swift

_Doy seguimiento diario a tres temas educativos en inglés y francés: …, mediante servicios de {supervisión/monitoreo} de contenido._


----------



## Athos de Tracia

En España, es la *vigilancia informativa*.


----------

